# Square Enix teases: Unannounced game will shock people



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks like Square Enix North America has something new up its sleeve as Sonia Im, Senior PR Manager of the company, hinted on his twitter post that they are currently working on an unannounced project that promises to shock people.







Shocked and stoked? Hmn, what could it be? Any wild guesses guys?

Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2010)

The next 10 posts here.

"IT'S _________!"

Insert one of the following into the blank...

- FFVII remake
- Kingdom Hearts 3
- Chrono Cross/Trigger sequel
- Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 17, 2010)

A gameplay video of versus, that would be shocking


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The next 10 posts here.
> 
> "IT'S _________!"
> 
> ...


FFVII!!!!! ZOMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 17, 2010)

Chrono Trigger Sequel PLZ.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Apr 17, 2010)

Does not bother me unless, they decide to release more info about Front Mission Evolved. Then I will care, but Front Mission is already announced so I guess that means, NO to my idea.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger Sequel PLZ.


chrono cross?

i hope they release something entirely new


----------



## Anakir (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm gonna give a wild guess. Dissidia 2 just to be different.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 17, 2010)

TWEWY 2... I know it wont happen but if it does I would party all night long


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Apr 17, 2010)

My guess is it's Final Fantasy: My horse and me. - a Final Fantasy themed shovelware horse game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a goldmine to be had there ;p


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

The fact that your brain can't grasp a concept thats more than Final Fantasy 7, Kingdom Hearts, or Chrono is quite sad.

Enix has many more games and franchises than that.


----------



## gisel213 (Apr 17, 2010)

lemme guest is it that crazy rpg by square called NIER on the 360 that game
is crazy seriously at the title screen you hear some chick cussing back
and forth before the game starts but yet she is a talking to a book very
strange......


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The fact that your brain can't grasp a concept thats more than Final Fantasy 7, Kingdom Hearts, or Chrono is quite sad.
> 
> Enix has many more games and franchises than that.


like Star Ocean,Dragon Quest and Parasite Eve?

@gisel213 it says Unannounced game Nier comes out this month


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 17, 2010)

ImpulsE69 said:
			
		

> My guess is it's Final Fantasy: My horse and me. - a Final Fantasy themed shovelware horse game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, Final Fantasy: My Life as a Horse.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> ImpulsE69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people don't seem to realize that those lame pony games that are released under Square Enix are really the crap that Eidos(who is now a part of Square Enix) are releasing...


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 17, 2010)

A new Robotrek!


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 17, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> ImpulsE69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What horse? . When I read this I loled. Not b/c of the horse thing but b/c there are no horses in FF. It seems like the only animals they have are either talking or they are chocobo. If they did make some horse shovelware then it would be like once you pass the start screen it will just be a black screen and some letters saying: IDIOT, FINAL FANTASY DON'T HAVE HORSES!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 17, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7: the MMO 


trollface.jpg


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2010)

Parasite Eve 3rd Birthday


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger Cross Sequel PLZ.Cross is the sequel to Trigger.
> 
> QUOTE(Blebleman @ Apr 16 2010, 10:24 PM) A new Robotrek!


Oh yes.  Though, I don't think enough people know of it for it to be considered "shocking",
Perhaps a Fourth game in the Soul Blazer / Illusion of Gaia / Terranigma series?  But again, not enough people know of it.
A Star Ocean MMO or fighting game?
Oh, oh, a remake of E.V.O.: The Search For Eden!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3!


----------



## Raika (Apr 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> TWEWY 2... I know it wont happen but if it does I would party all night long


I want TWEWY 2 too.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

I bet it's gonna be a new game called Gingerpoppertoprock. A new franchise, you're gonna love it.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Apr 17, 2010)

COME COME KH3


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> COME COME KH3





I thought i was the only fan on here lol


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 17, 2010)

I want either a 3rd Act Raiser or a fourth entry in the Soul Blazer games. A Robotrek 2 would also be nice as well. However, all of these seem pretty hopeless, considering Quintet has been silent for quite awhile now and is presumed defunct.


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 17, 2010)

if it is this big, i doubt it will be a sequel of a unpopular or not well known series, it will have to be a sequel of a popular game or an entirely new one based on something new


----------



## mightymage (Apr 17, 2010)

a new valkyrie profile


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2010)

FF13 sequel.

Hence people being "shocked" by Lightning.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't remember the last time they shocked me in a good way.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 17, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I can't remember the last time they shocked me in a good way.



This


(Don't you just hate it when 'This' is all someone has to say?)


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2010)

I want my FFV/VI remake >


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 17, 2010)

There developing something that's not a RPG.

What? You may never know...


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I want my FFV/VI remake >




that'll be nice


----------



## raulpica (Apr 17, 2010)

FFVII REMAKE PLOX

kthx


----------



## alidsl (Apr 17, 2010)

reminds me of the Ninty announcement made a while ago, "we announce that we are making an announcement later today"


----------



## Domination (Apr 17, 2010)

Pokemon?

It may be possible... Black and White's style look a little different from before... SE and Nintendo had collaborations in the past before, after all... That's just a wild guess though.

Probably an old franchise to be revived, or a remake(like what they are doing recently). Nothing I'll be especially interested in.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 17, 2010)

They somehow magically got the rights and are finally releasing Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

a sequel to romancing saga IN ENGLISH first than jp


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 17, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> a sequel to romancing saga IN ENGLISH first than jp


this NOT


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 17, 2010)

The only thing that could shock me is them doing a FPS. (I think they never did one?)

If they did then I don't think they would shock me.


----------



## Gobbio (Apr 17, 2010)

how about Giana sisters galaxy


----------



## kalmis (Apr 17, 2010)

Gobbio said:
			
		

> how about Giana sisters galaxy










Would be nice too see a sequel to Chrono Trigger/Cross


----------



## Zantheo (Apr 17, 2010)

FF XIV beta starting this week...?

*sigh*

I'd wish.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 17, 2010)

the title will be something completely different and not a sequel i think, a ff7 remake is possible but i guess Chrono will be more likely since there hasnt been any release for a long time and that would be even better if it were on the PS3 (or ff7)


----------



## fatfrank (Apr 17, 2010)

My money's on a new Final Fantasy completly...  Final Fantasy 15, the longest corridor.  This game will be based on the FF13 model in wich you go through a long corridor in a succession of useless battles in a long, sometimes slightly branchig corridor...  This is gonna be amazing!!!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2010)

I like a new dragon quest


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 17, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> I want either a 3rd Act Raiser or a fourth entry in the Soul Blazer games. A Robotrek 2 would also be nice as well. However, all of these seem pretty hopeless, considering Quintet has been silent for quite awhile now and is presumed defunct.



ActRaiser 3 : We're Sorry about ActRaiser2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> The fact that your brain can't grasp a concept thats more than Final Fantasy 7, Kingdom Hearts, or Chrono is quite sad.
> 
> Enix has many more games and franchises than that.



But really, how many of those (outside of Dragon Quest) do they REALLY care about? Square has been playing to the fanbase for years right now. Those 3 things are the biggest fanbase blockbusters.

As for DQ speculators, 10 was already announced, although really it's been silent for a while.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 17, 2010)

-Starz Land? Square Enix and nintendo game simular to kingdom hearts

-Legend of Cloud & Sephiroth (final fantasy VII remake for the wii)

-Mega Man Battle Legendz. A third mega man legend game, done in FF style.

-Journeys of Link. A Legend of Zelda RPG

-Mario Worldz Saver: Legends of the Worlds Great Heroes (mario rpg 2!)

- Mario RPG: Advanced WII Edition. Mario rpg remake with a more hardcore/FF rpg style


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 17, 2010)

Remake of FFIX? That would shock people


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 17, 2010)

A new horse based game?? That would shock me!


----------



## Majroa (Apr 17, 2010)

Lolol:

- The prequel to Crisis Core.
- The prequel of the sequel of KH.
- Horsegame with Chocobo
- Super Smash Bros ENIX. Ninty vs Squaresoft(A)


----------



## megawalk (Apr 17, 2010)

Xenogears Remake
oooooorrrrr
Xenogears 2 ?


----------



## prowler (Apr 17, 2010)

Grandia 4.
Make it fucking happen.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Apr 17, 2010)

A sequel to Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's gonna be another Chocobo Tales game. You should all be excited out of your pants.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

Majroa said:
			
		

> - Super Smash Bros ENIX. Ninty vs Squaresoft(A)


Enix+Square+Quintet+Capcom.
People would shat.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 17, 2010)

IT'S a trap.


----------



## Law (Apr 17, 2010)

HOW ABOUT AN ORIGINAL IDEA

edit:

listen squeenix this is what you've gotta do

round up your top devs/designers from every department

put them in a house together for a month straight where they have no access to the outside world/media (except for Suda51 and Kojima's twitter feeds)

lace their food with LSD

get them to keep a diary

after the month is over compile the diary entries together

make the best game of all time

edit 2: if all goes horribly wrong perhaps the title could be "Descent into Madness" and it could be an incredibly dark themed survival horror except it will be opposite that of most other survival horrors in which 



Spoiler



instead of trying to escape the house you just keep going deeper and deeper into it, despite the fact there is no way the house could have that much room inside of it because it looks pretty normal sized from outside, and maybe one room where it makes it look like you're outside but oh god demons everywhere


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 17, 2010)

It ought to be ActRaiser.  That'd be plenty shocking, especially if they reveal that Quintet is alive!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 17, 2010)

Will anyone really be shocked if it's a remake or a sequel of something?  From a company that might as well be called Remake Sequeix?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2010)

E.V.O.: Search for Eden 2 please.

Or Secret of Evermore 2.

Just not another FF related title.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

FF(Square Enix)  releases like two or three games every year. So it cant be FF


----------



## gumgod (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> FF is release like two or three games every year. So it cant be FF



Maybe they're finally bringing us (English speaking) Saga? or maybe it's a new Mana game? or a sequel to Threads of Fate? or another Parasite Eve?...  or it could be a *good *real time strategy game for wii? Maybe it's a Final Fantasy 6 remake ...


----------



## silleeel (Apr 17, 2010)

Dragon Quest 7 remake for the DS please!!


----------



## NSRSM (Apr 18, 2010)

FFV but it will probably be something stupid.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it'll be something new all together. (prays for TWEWY online even though i know it ain't gonna happen)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2010)

A new Super Mario RPG?


----------



## KevInChester (Apr 18, 2010)

They have acquired the license for the 'Imagine' series of games.  Imagine Babysitting ft Cloud Strife and Aeris will be the first release.


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2010)

maybe a M.U.G.E.N. style game?
with a bunch of characters from different games fighting each other?


----------



## fatfrank (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> E.V.O.: Search for Eden 2 please.
> 
> Or Secret of Evermore 2.
> 
> Just not another FF related title.



E.V.O. 2...  you, sir, are my new hero.  I won't hold my breath on that one tho


----------

